# Need Asus Q-Fan download link



## JunkBear (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi. I lookjed on Asus website and they don't seems to have Asus Q-fan anymore. Where can I download it? 

Thank you


----------



## natr0n (Oct 19, 2013)

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=M2V-MX&p=1&s=24
cool and quiet looks to be all there is for it
look here

Speedfan is an alternative if it works on your system.


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 19, 2013)

I did look and it's not there. Q-fan was different than Cool and Quiet. I even had it beore in my M2V-TVM but now no more possible to download. C&Q is for the speed that cpu is using at the moment. Q-Fan gives you the speed of the fan and regulate it through windows.


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 19, 2013)

I found it but it does not work on Win7 since they stopped it at Vista. Thank you anyway.


----------

